
New Performance Monitor for Windows - cosmosdarwin
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Windows-Admin-Center-Blog/Introducing-the-new-Performance-Monitor-for-Windows/ba-p/957991
======
papln
Ah, Windows monitoring tools.

Another great one is Driver Verifier. If your computer crashes due to hardware
fault, you can use Driver Verifier to inspect the problem.

Driver Veriier will then likely render your machine un-bootable until you can
sneak back in via a recovery boot disk, and disable Driver Verifier.

[https://www.howtogeek.com/363500/why-you-shouldnt-use-the-
dr...](https://www.howtogeek.com/363500/why-you-shouldnt-use-the-driver-
verifier-in-windows-10/)

